# Any Ideas on Who Could Make a Custom Column Mold?



## TahoeBathCo (Oct 24, 2019)

I am looking to find someone to make a custom column mold for a specific shape that would not be found anywhere else.  I want to create an embed for my soaps in the shape of Lake Tahoe so I can have the lake in the middle of my loaves.  I know it will be expensive but I have no idea where to even start.   Who does something like that?  Do I try to get a 3D model of what I want my shape to be?  I don't know


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 24, 2019)

Possibly get a cookie cutter the size/shape you want, cut out a bunch of parafin cookies, then stick them together in a stack. Use that as your positive and make the mold yourself. You can buy silicone mold making material at hobby shops to test. It's not the BEST stuff, but you can figure out the process then possibly invest in some better silicone. 

To make it easier to remove, perhaps cut the silicone tube in half vertically, or even just slit one side. Then use several rubber bands to hold it together, then pour the soap.


----------



## Steve85569 (Oct 24, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> Possibly get a cookie cutter the size/shape you want, cut out a bunch of parafin cookies, then stick them together in a stack. Use that as your positive and make the mold yourself. You can buy silicone mold making material at hobby shops to test. It's not the BEST stuff, but you can figure out the process then possibly invest in some better silicone.
> 
> To make it easier to remove, perhaps cut the silicone tube in half vertically, or even just slit one side. Then use several rubber bands to hold it together, then pour the soap.



Or use a pvc pipe the diameter of the cylinder you  want. You would want to use a release agent of some kind so the silicone wouldn't stick to the pipe.
Then use COLD the help release the silicone. Put the pipe in the freezer after the silicone has set so the pipe will shrink.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 25, 2019)

You can line a PVC pipe with a sheet of quilter's mylar - about $1 at Joanne Fabrics. Probably coat the mylar with the release agent.


----------



## TahoeBathCo (Oct 25, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions.  With all of them I was able to come up with an idea.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2019)

You can use clay for your positive but it has to be sulphur free for the silicone to set. Then use pinky silicone as it’s flexible enough to remove from the soap after you’ve made your soap. 

There are lots of YouTube videos on it. 
There are custom mold makers in China but they’ll Want you to buy a minimum of 5 molds. Too many for you?


----------



## TahoeBathCo (Oct 25, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> You can use clay for your positive but it has to be sulphur free for the silicone to set. Then use pinky silicone as it’s flexible enough to remove from the soap after you’ve made your soap.
> 
> There are lots of YouTube videos on it.
> There are custom mold makers in China but they’ll Want you to buy a minimum of 5 molds. Too many for you?


Thanks for the ideas!  I'm not talented enough to make a clay sculture of Lake Tahoe.  LOL!  I actually think I have it all figured out so I will post photos once it is all done


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 25, 2019)

Well I think you could do it. With a few ideas to guide you. Let me know if you want to do it that way.


----------



## TahoeBathCo (Oct 25, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> Well I think you could do it. With a few ideas to guide you. Let me know if you want to do it that way.


Thanks!  Will do!!


----------

